# Which Celebrity(s) Do You Think You Look Like?



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I think I look kind of like Paul McCartney . I'm aware that he's a boy and I am a girl... But I think I resemble him sorta. He's got fat cheeks, kind of crooked teeth, and just looks kinda weird... 









How about you guys? Who do you think you look like?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know lol. Someone told me I look like Dean Cain...


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Evo said:


> I don't know lol. Someone told me I look like Dean Cain...


Yeah... you sorta do.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been told I'm a mix between Daniel Radcliffe and David Tennant.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I was told I looked just like her when I was younger- my parents got asked if I was the little girl all the time :lol


----------



## melaniejane17 (Apr 16, 2012)

many people have said I look like the Katie girl from paranormal activity.  I don't think I look anything like her but just the fact that people think that kinds creeps me out. xD


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

People use to say I looked like vanessa hudgens, idk why lol I don't think I do at all.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

My sis says I look like the one In first pic n somebody on SAS once say I resemble Vanessa hudgen too


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> I don't know lol. Someone told me I look like Dean Cain...












This is the way u look Handsome Evo:boogie:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I've been told I'm a mix between Daniel Radcliffe and David Tennant.


U look like the second person more.......:yes

Aaah God I love harry:yes:boogie


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> U look like the second person more.......:yes
> 
> Aaah God I love harry:yes:boogie


you seen a latest look for Dan. I always thought he had a bit of gimpish face but this has got me thinking I need to change some things;










but yes, i think I lean more on David Tennant due to high cheek bones.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> you seen a latest look for Dan. I always thought he had a bit of gimpish face but this has got me thinking I need to change some things;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love love love him..my mom gets irriatated when I stare at his pics...hehe:roll
u need to put on some fat on ur cheeks lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I look Like Sheamus and/or Daniel bryan from WWE. Go Google them I'm too lazy to link pics xD.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I get told i look like Dewy from Malcolm in the middle and Shia Labeouf:


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Nobody now. I look like me.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> This is the way u look Handsome Evo:boogie:b


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been compared to Mr Bean. No I'm not posting a picture.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> I've been compared to Mr Bean. No I'm not posting a picture.


Can I post a picture of him lol?


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Sure.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been told by more than one person that I look like Sarah Jessica Parker.

:|

MillenniumMan seems to think I look like Lesley Gore. I'd much rather believe this comparison.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^I'm not seeing the Sarah Jessica Parker resemblance! You're much prettier than her. Not sure what Lesley Gore looks like.


I've been told Kylie Minogue and Jennie Garth but don't see it whatsoever.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I am the celebrity I look like.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I forgot that some say I look like selina gomez too -.- idk, I rather not.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps a young Meryl Streep without the killer cheekbones and full lips.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't look like any celebrity but my sister said that a lot of people tell her that she looks like Carrie Underwood. :|


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I've been told I look like Kristen Dunst but I don't think so


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Kirsten I mean


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

After my parents watched Superbad, they insisted i looked like Michael Cera. 
I very much doubt that though.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm happy that I don't look like any of them Hollywood scumbags.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been told I look like Amy Lee from Evanescence










and Cameron Diaz with dark hair.










I guess I sorta do look like Amy Lee...dark hair, blue eyes, fair skin and a wide-ish face. Meh.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been told I look like:

Angelina Jolie (probably because of my lips)
Rosario Dawson
Wynona Rider
Liz Lee
And Noodle from Gorillaz lol


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I think i look like Josh Radnor (How I met your mother)


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

SambaBus said:


> I've been compared to Mr Bean. No I'm not posting a picture.


One time some guy told me I looked like Mr. Bean or Pee Wee Herman. :lol


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been told I look like Manny Pacquiao on more than one occasion. I was like -__-


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> I've been told I look like:
> 
> Angelina Jolie (probably because of my lips)
> Rosario Dawson
> ...


Lol when I first saw your pics that's who you reminded me of lol

I don't like it when people give me celebrity look alikes because I get them all the time. I have been said to look like so many people it disgust me.

When I was younger:
Reggie Miller
Tayshaun prince
Chris Brown =/ yeah right
This one guy off of "Hell Date"
Will Smith
Terrance Howard <--no

Now I get:
Will Smith 
Drake
Brandon Roy
Will Smith fused with Drake =/ come on people
Barack Obama =/ *sigh*

There are a handful of others but they are far too stupid to dignify. The ones above I can at least understand how I REMIND them of those people but I wont say we actually look alike,..we usually have 1 huge common feature and all of a sudden they're my twin =/ come on scrubs

I have a very common face I suppose


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

sambabus said:


> i've been compared to mr bean. No i'm not posting a picture.





guymontag said:


> one time some guy told me i looked like mr. Bean or pee wee herman. :lol


i want both of you to post your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d

Oh and I forgot to add Criss Angel ^_^ lol


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> i want both of you to post your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


I may do at some point lol. Some of the expressions I pull really emphasise the point.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

SambaBus said:


> I may do at some point lol. Some of the expressions I pull really emphasise the point.


I love Mr. Bean he's hilarious:b

You can show me^_^


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> i want both of you to post your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add Criss Angel ^_^ lol


I have a picture on my profile. I think it's because of the short dark hair.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

MrGilligan said:


> I think I look kind of like Paul McCartney . I'm aware that he's a boy and I am a girl... But I think I resemble him sorta. He's got fat cheeks, kind of crooked teeth, and just looks kinda weird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aw, naw you don't.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I used to have people tell me all the time that I look like Christina Ricci, and it still happens occasionally.

When I was taking my SAT's, the proctor approached me during the break and this was the conversation that followed:

Proctor: "Hey I was watching you and I noticed you look a lot like that girl from Casper. Has anyone ever told you that?"
Me: :afr "Oh, Christina Ricci? Yeah I get that all the time actually."
Proctor: "Wasn't she also in the Addams Family?'
Me: "Mmhmmm." 
Proctor: "Yeah, I suppose she might be a pretty girl if she didn't always look like some hideous monster." :|
Me: O_O

What do you say to that?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know. I've gotten comparisons to Cassie, Kourtney Kardashian, and Victoria Justice...but I don't think I look like anyone famous. Shrug


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I used to have people tell me all the time that I look like Christina Ricci, and it still happens occasionally.
> 
> When I was taking my SAT's, the proctor approached me during the break and this was the conversation that followed:
> 
> ...


Well, that's messed up. :|


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> Aw, naw you don't.


I think I kind of do sometimes though... The pictures I post here of myself are generally good ones... Sometimes I look like Paul... :sus


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I get Lea Michele a couple of times...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Does Gyarados count as a celebrity?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

When I was a kid I was told I look like Pugsly from the Addams Family... Now my family and friends say I look like a hippie...


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Ugh I get compared to several*

Starting from Angela the characterfrom Who's the Boss..Tori Spelling from the original 90210..Amy Winehouse....Mariah Carey...Anne Hathaway and Chelsie Hightower from DWTS. If you ask me I think a cross between Hathaway but leaning toward Mariah Carey.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

People, even strangers, tell me I look like Molly ringwald especially when she was in sixteen candles. And I agree, I could be her little sister....or daughter.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

An older person once told me that I reminded him of Sandra Bullock haha...


----------



## amberr (May 9, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I used to have people tell me all the time that I look like Christina Ricci, and it still happens occasionally.
> 
> When I was taking my SAT's, the proctor approached me during the break and this was the conversation that followed:
> 
> ...


Well that's really mean. I think Christina Ricci is very pretty. 

I hear that I look like Avril Lavigne a lot, almost every day. Sometimes I get Taylor Swift.
I also hear Kristen Stewart, but I think that's for the awkward, not the looks. Heh.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think I look like anyone :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


>


you look more like adriana lima imo


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I have never seen any celebrity to look like me..


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Most people probably won't even know him; but Devon Werkheiser.

It's like we were seperated at birth. (Except for the blue eyes)


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I think I look like a young Corey Haim (in Lost Boys and License To Drive).


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I think with a stripe hat and shirt, blue pants, and glasses I sorta look like Wheres Waldo or Wally depending where your from.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now that I think of it, someone on here told me that I look like Kate Winslet from the movie The Reader in one of my pictures. I don't see it at all. :| I have never been told in real life that I look like any celebrity, though. I don't want to look like a celebrity anyways. :b


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Ever since I got my hair cut off, I've had people tell me I resemble Elijah wood (mainly that one crappy tv show he did on fx with the guy in a dog suit). Only other celebrity I've said I look like is Shia lebeouff (I have NO idea who the hell that is).


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Forest Whitaker, obviously.


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

Dora The Explorer. We have the same hairstyle mine just a little longer.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Shia*

He's the main guy from Transformers.


----------



## amberr (May 9, 2012)

Shadow2009 said:


> I think I look like a young Corey Haim (in Lost Boys and License To Drive).


Then lucky you! He's the cutest!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Bill Gates.

No, I'm not going to post a link. And yes, it sucks.

I also have gotten John Lennon and Stephen King as well.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been told by random people that I look like Keri Russell. I've also had a few different people say my personality is like Drew Barrymore's. Sometimes this annoys me. Here's a pic of Keri Russell


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Keri Russell


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

people have said i look like Emma Roberts, i dont think so though


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

well when I think about it I really do kind of look like no one else.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

yafit96 said:


> people have said i look like Emma Roberts, i dont think so though


You actually kind of do.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


>


does that site tell u the people u look like? cool!


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

chanel iman but i dont see it. she's gorgeous and me >>eh.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been told I look like Tiffany Evens though she is a bit of a child star and not really a celebrity










I personally think I look like a mix between Keyshia Cole










and Zoe Saldana










No celebrities really look like me lol Guess I'm unique.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Dalai Lama, Putin, and Elton John, apparently... I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

it told me I look like more women than men :bah oh and leonardo decaprio, yah i look young


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone today told me that I look like Jesus. :blank Not that he's a celebrity but
that's just weird. :shock


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Sir Michael Rocks...well at least I think so


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ive been told nicole kidman (by multiple people), but i definitely don't see it.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> ive been told nicole kidman (by multiple people), but i definitely don't see it.


I see a bit of a resemblance. If you had long hair, you probably would look more like her


----------

